
Blockchain for the non-engineer - mapehe
https://mapehe.github.io/Blockchain/
======
mapehe
I think this is really difficult thing to explain to someone with zero
background in technology. I did my best with this post, let me know if you
have improvement suggestions or other comments. :)

